# Where are you from?



## starcatcher (Apr 1, 2000)

FlaUSA


----------



## 14670 (Sep 3, 2005)

los angeles, CA, USA


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

Phoenix, Arizona, USA


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Millville, NJ


----------



## Craig_J (Nov 14, 2005)

Croydon, UK (Twenty minute train journey from London)


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

central scotland,(in between glasgow & edinburgh)


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

South Wales UK


----------



## MARK6331 (May 10, 2000)

FORT WAYNE, INDIANA


----------



## 22300 (Nov 27, 2005)

That's complicated:Originally from Italy (Rome), but lived in UK (scotland) for 7 years and now moved to Vienna, Austria!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi gloria and welcome







did you like scotland?


----------



## CynthiaG (Sep 17, 2005)

Garland, Texas


----------



## 19475 (May 27, 2005)

Originally from Tokyo, but now in Sweden since 5 1/2 years back.


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

Valencia CaKAren


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

St Louis Missouri


----------



## 13630 (Jan 2, 2006)

Born and raised in Miami, Fl.


----------



## 21776 (Nov 24, 2005)

im from edinburgh although i lived in new jersey when i was younger and so used to have a rather mad accent !


----------



## 16326 (Apr 12, 2005)

It is cool this is still going.


----------



## 15866 (Oct 26, 2005)

Born in New York,Raised in Florida,Moved to California,Moved Back to Florida,Now live in Tennessee, Why, I don't know.


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Took20Years:Born in New York,Raised in Florida,Moved to California,Moved Back to Florida,Now live in Tennessee, Why, I don't know.


Wow, I hope you didn't combine all the accents.


----------



## 15866 (Oct 26, 2005)

ZigZagIt's strange, but I seemed to be like a chameleon. Whoever my friends were, I would pick up their accent. I had a friend from Chicago and people would tell me I had a Chicago accent. New York friend and I would get back my New York accent. Didn't mean to do it, it just happened. The good thing is even though I've lived here for quite some time, I've never picked up the Tennessean accent. Although a friend from Calif says that if she listens hard enough she actually can hear a very, very slight "southern drawl" at times.I have a cousin in Dallas and she's not the same, I don't think she's ever talked with a Texas accent. She LOVES it there! She was from Florida her entire life until moving to Dallas about 15 years ago.


----------



## 18486 (Jan 22, 2006)

Im here in PA. born and raised in a town just outside of Philadelphia called Abington. Then i moved out when I was 20, to an apartment in Philly close to Abington. I got married when I was 23, and we bought a row home in Northeast Philly close to a town called Bensalem. Then after 2 years we bought this house in Doylestown, about an hour from Philly. We like it here. Its nice and peacful and the schools are great for our kids. i gotta say it though, as a good pa boy. I HATE NEW JERSEY!! The traffic laws suck, the drivers suck, the people are rude and the roads go nowhere!Nothing but corn EVERYWHERE!! I got lost in NJ for hours because the highway marks dont make any sence. Tell me how 95 North becomes 295 South ON THE SAME ROAD!!!????!!!!


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

im in SAN FRANCISCO CALIFORNIA. its really beautiful here...too bad i cant go out much coz of my ibs


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

Everybody is from everywhere and that is so great we can all shareBut I really want to find a support group I know there is one in the San Francisco areaI am from the LA - San Fernando Valley areaAnyone interested in meeting as a groupThanksKAren


----------



## 14087 (Dec 20, 2005)

i'm from athens(greece)


----------



## 21013 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone, I am from EnglandIts lovely to talk to all you Americans, infact its lovely to talk to anyone with IBS who understands.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi there I am from Cornwall, England. I only found this site yesterday and feel happier already as I now know that I am not alone with this.


----------



## 21013 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Claire, To be honest, its nice to hear from someone from the UK. Its not like you can put an ad in the local paper saying "Is their anyone out there with strange bowel habits







!!"


----------



## 16638 (Jan 23, 2006)

HI I AM FROM NORTHEASTERN PA (NEAR SCRANTON,PA) USAOTHER THAN LIVING IN NEW JERSEY FOR ABOUT 3 YRS IN THE 1960'S, I HAVE LIVED HERE ALL MY LIFE.I CAN'T BELIEVE ALL THE PEOPLE OUT THERE WHO SUFFER FROM THIS DIFFICULT PROBLEM (IBS). IT'S NICE TO HEAR OTHER STORIES. NOT THAT I LIKE THE FACT THAT OTHER PEOPLE ARE SUFFERING, BUT I DON'T FEEL SO ALONE.BLUE JAY


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome bj


----------



## 18914 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi everyone! I was born and raised in NJ, then I lived in Florida, then all over the USA. Now I am settled back here in New Jersey....It has taken alot off of my shoulders realizing I am not alone in this situation....Everyone take care...Ann


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome tired


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

HiI am from Valencia Ca I have been talking to another groupee from Canyon COuntry. If you live anywhere neare us we would like to start a support groupPlease writeKrobert055###aol.comThanksKAren


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

JoolieI read you all the timeIt's too bad you live so far away you could join our support groupBut I would love to come to ScotlandAnd all the other great places everyone is fromKaren


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

Nashville, TNUSA


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi CassandraI am going to Nashville this JulyI am very excited I have never been there I am going to a convention and I am staying at the Opryland HotelKaren


----------



## 19006 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm from Birmingham UK (well originally Leeds, but we moved when I was 8). At the moment I'm in Laramie Wyoming, until May when I will be returning home - loving the USA though, wish I could stay!


----------



## 18361 (Feb 23, 2006)

Iceland.. propably the only one on the bb......


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

south africa, sure I am the only one.


----------



## 16660 (Sep 19, 2005)

Australia, I don't think that there's many aussies that post.Kismet


----------



## 23421 (Mar 2, 2006)

Mount Vernon, Illinois


----------



## 21399 (Jun 16, 2005)

Charlottesville, VAUSA


----------



## 20303 (Mar 4, 2006)

London E8


----------



## 14279 (Jan 10, 2006)

Jeffersonville, Indiana, USA


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

Staten Island, New York


----------



## 23554 (Feb 20, 2006)

Zurich ,switerland


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Near Ottawa, Ontario


----------



## 22260 (Apr 11, 2006)

Suburbs of Pittsburgh, Pa


----------



## Catsratz (Apr 14, 2006)

New York - between NYC and Binghamton


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Been all over the US..lived in Fl(5 years)Lived in Stafford,VA(13 years) Now in Cassville,WI, hopefully soon to move to Asheville,NC.


----------



## 18680 (Oct 7, 2005)

Rural Kentucky -- and I love my accent!!


----------



## lyonskitten (May 15, 2003)

Lived in Long Island, New York all my life till 4 and a half years ago. I now live in Maine.


----------



## 19120 (May 4, 2006)

Other (Sweden)


----------



## cogmeg (Dec 15, 2004)

near Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

Am I the only Brit?

How ya doin' our kid!!
Sue


----------



## 20076 (May 10, 2006)

I'm from Bangkok, Thailand MOOSE


----------



## 22520 (May 23, 2006)

..Michigan, USA..where the seasons change daily


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

Near Vancouer, B.C. Canada. GO LIONS GO!


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Sanford Maine here


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm from Ada, Oklahoma, but now I live in Midwest City, Oklahoma! Oh! Its really frickin' hot here! The summer is upon us!


----------



## 16326 (Apr 12, 2005)

Welcome I've been around here for a bit. Just a reminder I'm from Abbotsford B.C. Canada It says april 2005 but this damb groopee thing still will not let me continue my old membership.


----------



## 13443 (Jun 8, 2006)

I am from Louisiana of recent hurricane fame. The hurricane was a walk in the park compared to this IBS-D. I have lived with this crud since 1990. The episode that I am going through now is the worst, yet, I think. All episodes are the worst. This one has been with me since March and enough is enough already. Please talk to me.If anyone is reading this, please help me to write right. I don't think that I am pulling this off, because I can't seem to be able to sign my name in the place where it says "signature". Cackie M.


----------



## 16906 (May 21, 2006)

Ireland!!!


----------



## Bobntpa (Jun 25, 2006)

Tampa, Fl


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

xx


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Hi there,I'm an oldie and I haven't been around for some time. Right now I'm in Singapore, before that I lived in Central Scotland for 6 years, but I am Dutch.


----------



## Nick65 (May 29, 2006)

> quote: Am I the only Brit?I'm a Scouser but have emmigrated 40 miles eastish along the M56 to just south of Manchester.How ya doin' our kid!!Sue


Sue V - I am not British, I'm ENGLISH







Ok and Half french














I live in Sunny Darrrrssssetttttt


----------



## 15341 (Jul 5, 2006)

Southampton UK though I am seriously considering a permanent holiday to Wisconsin USA to join my mum who moved out there 4 years ago, apparently life is so much better out there than it is here.


----------



## 19222 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi all - im from warwickshire in england only found this site yesturday and hoping to get to know some of you in the same situation as me !! xx


----------



## 14849 (Aug 25, 2006)

I was born in Wilmington, Delaware. I later moved to Milwaukee, Wisconsin. I currently reside in Frederick, Maryland.


----------



## 21171 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to the site and found its a life saver - literally. I wouldn't know what I would do if it wasn't for all of you. Before I found you, I felt sooooo alone and there is much comfort in knowing I'm not.I have lived all of my nearly 53 years in central Wisconsin, America's dairyland! GO, PACK GO!! Living here is simple, people are said to be ********, but after having visited many large cities, I'm happy to be where I am.Happy to meet so many people from so many different countries. I can't describe the feeling of communion I have in sharing the mental and physical hardships of this diease with so many others.bgutzy (Barb)


----------



## 15626 (Sep 19, 2006)

The west of ireland!


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

Sunny Central Scotland!


----------



## 22771 (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm from the Philippines. Is there someone from here too?


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

I grew up in Scottsdale, Arizona. I currently live in Virginia just outside of Washington D.C. I've been here for 18 years.


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

Suburb of Chicago Illinois, USAWow......so many people from around the world


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Virginia!


----------



## 21548 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi all I'm from Good Old Sussex By The Sea, Brighton


----------



## 20215 (Dec 6, 2006)

Born and raised in Maryland currently live in sunny Orlando, Florida been through 3 hurricanes lost the roof to my house,had a tree in my pool lost my patio all is fixed now thanks to insurance but paying much more for insurance........But still gotta love Florida!!!!


----------



## 16740 (Jan 29, 2007)

Harrisburg Pennsylvania


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Southern born here..Ellijay, Georgia USA! I have a very southern accent, too. "Yaw'll" have a nice day!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

leicester in the uk.


----------



## kitty2 (Nov 27, 1999)

North Carolina -Though I just moved here from FL three weeks ago so I don't feel like I'm really "from" here yet!


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Im from Sydney, Australia!Not to brag but its pretty bloody beautiful down here!


----------



## 18609 (Mar 17, 2007)

The Lake District, Cumbria UK. Lots of hills and sheep


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

I am from Germany but when I was fourteen I moved to Switzerland with my parents. Now I am living near San Francisco (since 1993) because I met my husband here.


----------



## 23381 (Apr 6, 2005)

Near Woodstock New YOrk!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Kris - I'm green - we went to New York last Chrimbo (first time in the States) and LOVED it - I'm a Scouser in exile
Sue


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Matthew - where, where - Mark (Overitnow) and I met in Rosthwaite for a beer or two at Easter.Sue


----------



## 20246 (Apr 30, 2007)

Virginia, USA!!


----------



## Connor_uk (May 9, 2007)

guildford uk (30 mins SW london)


----------



## 23107 (Mar 15, 2007)

Leicestershire UK !!!


----------



## 15308 (Apr 17, 2007)

Born in MassachusettesLived in Kentucky for 12 yrsNow live in Macon, Georgia for past 20+ yrs


----------



## sronan (May 16, 2007)

Victoria b.c. canada


----------



## 13599 (Mar 22, 2007)

Born in St pete. Florida Moved to Kirkland, Wash Moved to Aberdeen, Scotland. Moved back to Florida. Now in southern New Hampshire, not moving again. Till retirment


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

hia, im from england (ive started calling it england now instead of UK since the scottish and welsh, especially scottish reckon they arent part of a united kingdom - lol sorry rant over) im really from scarborough in north yorkshire, nice little sea side town, alot quieter than some of the places ive lived , quite a few considering im 22 really.i like scarboroughm i loved newcastle when i visited there, id love to live there, its so much more of an exciting place with loads to do!


----------



## 13777 (Sep 5, 2006)

Los Angeles, Califronia (lala land)


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

i was born in San Francisco, CA and was raised in the San Francisco Bay Area. I moved inland to Sacramento about 38 years ago and just love it here.Take care.Renee'


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Born in San Francisco, as well, grew up in San Bruno on the Peninsula, even shared classes in Juniour College with "rlo," moved to Canada during the Vietnam War, lived in the Yukon for 20 years, and now live on the very southwest tip of Vancouver Island on the outskirts of a little town called Sooke. Unfortunately, the drive to Victoria is too much for my wife so we are selling and moving back to town. (Damn.)Mark


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

sronan said:


> Victoria b.c. canada


 Hey, maybe we'll be neighbours when we move back from Sooke. Where about's do you live?Mark


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Born and raised in N.J.Have lived all over the place, currently live and settled in Delaware.Jeanne


----------



## 14048 (Mar 1, 2007)

I was born and raised in a small town in northern Indiana, lived in New Jersey, New Mexico, Colorado, California, Utah, Hawaii, Frankfurt, Germany and now live in northwestern Arizona. GadJett


----------



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

From Glendora, CA but just moved to Rancho Cucamonga, Ca. Hopefully someone my age is around here who has IBS!


----------



## ulaanbaatar (Aug 9, 2007)

I just made this account, and I can't find the option to start a thread. So, either whoever made this site put it someplace you can't see, or I can't start threads. Either way I am pretty deceived with this website for that.


----------



## Brittney81888 (Aug 9, 2007)

Born and raised in Newaygo County Michigan. Moved to Florida June '06


----------



## SCOOPYGIRL (Jun 30, 2007)

Yorkshire in the UKSamantha xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

i am german born in great bend kansas and lived in fla most my life


----------



## Aviaana (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm from Norway


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

from South Africa


----------



## Scorchedpath (Sep 17, 2007)

I was born and raised in small town Nebraska but have lived in many states. I currently live in Little Rock, Arkansas.


----------

